
Chrome extension for detecting CSRF vulnerabilities - MSalnikov
https://github.com/YelGroup/Yel-CSRF-tool
======
MSalnikov
Just started doing this, I will be glad to know your opinion. POST request
supported. GET and filters will be soon.

